# Scratched eye :-(



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Somehow Lily scratched her eye. Last weekend she was blinking her left eye. I took her to the vet and sure enough it had a nasty scratch. She is on antibiotic salve and something to help with the pain. The drops for the pain dilate the eye so she is sensitive to the sunlight. The vet recommended Doggles. They must make her feel better because she actually wears them!


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

Awwww...poor girl. She sure looks cute in those doggles though!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope it all heals quickly. Glad she has taken to her Doggles.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwww...hope your baby gets well quick!


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

My Jasmine had something similar. I hated the way the dilated pupil made her eye look - like she was going blind! It took her almost a week after I stopped putting in the medication for her eye to return to normal.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Poor girl ,hope it heals fast.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That's too bad I'm glad they had pink Doggles and she like waring them!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Ouchy! I scratched my eye once, and it hurts a lot! Glad you got her to the vet right away, and she is on the mend. 

My daughter had a corneal hole develope rapidly and was hours away from being hospitalized and almost lost her cornea! She wasn't cleaning her contacts enough! Hasn't worn them since! 

There is some guy that walks his dog in our neighborhood, and it always wears sunglasses...very cute, but I'm guessing it has eye issues.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

*Thank you for all the kind words!*

Lily and I went for a long walk around NYC today. East Village, Noho, Soho, Tribeca,Chelsea and then took a cab up to Murray Hill and walked down to a little Italian place in the 20's. She caused quite a stir in her Doggles! People actually asked if they could take her picture. She did look adorable  Pink leash and collar too! She really hates the drops and the antibiotic but hopefully it is almost over.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The good thing is our hav's don't have a lot of eye issues, any dog could get a scratch, she will heal in no time, but don't stop the meds until the Vets says you can. She does look adorable in the pink shades and she is a good sport! What a wonderful doggy mommy getting her to the vet right away.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Poor Think. Here is to a speedy recovery!


----------

